# Craftsman LT1000 Transmission



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

I was moving a friends LT1000 in her garage and didn't know there was a disengage lever. I probably pulled the tractor backwards in reverse until I noticed the disengage lever. The tractor now will not engage. I put the lever back in and even tried to move the lever where it connects to the transmission to make sure it was moving all the way. Please help!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is the parking brake released, or maybe stuck?


----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

No, the little flywheel turns freely. I took off the wheel and took a closer look, it doesn't seem like much happens when you disengage the lever. I took some pics, I'll post them in a few minutes. Thanks wjjones.


----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

In the first photo the lever is pulled out to roll the tractor. The second photo is the lever pushed in to drive the tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sometimes that brake disc will freeze in the locked/set position. I usually take a hammer, and just gently tap that rusted arm you see in the pic with the short spring attached to it, and most of the time it will free up. I see the freewheel lever is in the forward position, and that is the correct way for it to pull/ drive.


----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks wjjones, that disc spins freely. It just seems like that disengage lever really doesn't do anything when I move it in and out. It doesn't feel like it's locking anything in when I engage the transmission. Any other ideas? This is a sealed unit, correct?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes it is a sealed unit that lever the long spring is attached to is the freewheel lever when it is forward it should be ready to drive. It will still move with the lever in its just harder to get it too move... mine moves with the lever in the engaged position but it is not as easy to move with the lever in. Are you trying to get it where you can mow with it, or?? If so the only other problem could be the belt could be broke, or off the pulleys for the drive system..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks like the brakes are on - with the lever all the way forward , its possible pulling it backward couldve done something to the brakes ( dislodged something) - does it rotate forward an backward? If it rotates one way and not the other- it could jam the brakes on ( if theyre worn or seized it can do that).

It doesnt seem like it should be damaged form just pulling it backward a short distance- if accidentally done that with my murray hydro and it hasnt hurt it.

Id try pulling the brake assembly off and see if it might work then. A brake rebuild might be in order.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> It looks like the brakes are on - with the lever all the way forward , its possible pulling it backward couldve done something to the brakes ( dislodged something) - does it rotate forward an backward? If it rotates one way and not the other- it could jam the brakes on ( if theyre worn or seized it can do that).
> 
> It doesnt seem like it should be damaged form just pulling it backward a short distance- if accidentally done that with my murray hydro and it hasnt hurt it.
> 
> Id try pulling the brake assembly off and see if it might work then. A brake rebuild might be in order.



Thats a good idea DT...


----------

